
Chelsea Manning: Moving On, Reflecting on My Identity - _of
https://medium.com/@xychelsea/moving-on-c78c37079aa6#.wdg3v2gd6
======
anotheryou
She should of course be who ever she wants and deserves a normal life, but her
own definition on her medium profile basically says the same thing she quotes
in the post as an example on how she's seen: "Former Intelligence Analyst.
Trans Woman. Prisoner."

Well I guess and hope that's just outdated :)

